# Training Partners in Tuscaloosa, Al?



## SuperSaiyanJKD (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey guys, is there any JKD practitioners in Tuscaloosa who would like to get together and train?


----------



## Danny T (Jan 17, 2018)

Hardcore JKD is in Birmingham, less than an hour from you.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 17, 2018)

SuperSaiyanJKD said:


> Hey guys, is there any JKD practitioners in Tuscaloosa who would like to get together and train?



Interesting fact that most people don't know.

Nick Saban is a JKD Master but to keep his skills up he likes other JKD practitioners to surprise attack him.  Its kinda like a game with him.  So if you see him around town....take your shot.


----------

